# Nimi



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Fished nimi this morning. Fished between ç6 n comet rd.good 5 to 6 inches ice.fish were slow at biting a few perch that was it.anybody doing any good there this morning?


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I was also out at nimi today, walked out of C-1. Ice was 3-4 out there, but solid black. It was a little thin for my liking, but no issues at all. Met a few fellow ogfers out John, Dan and Jeff. Nothing to brag about, but put a few fish on the ice for the first outing of the year. Caught a couple pound channel, one 9 in crappie and a handful of tiny perch. Fished in 10-17ft of water. Fish were hugging the bottom and not very aggressive. Used waxies and maggots on jigs/spoons. The other guys caught a few decent perch, but no numbers. Might give it a try tomorrow at a different location.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Fished C5 this morning bluegill bay... Caught alot of dinks..... Ice about 6 inches where I was... Was great just being out!!!.....Sure was quite a few guys fishing there but the guys I spoke to nobody was doing great....


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

jmshar said:


> Fished C5 this morning bluegill bay... Caught alot of dinks..... Ice about 6 inches where I was... Was great just being out!!!.....Sure was quite a few guys fishing there but the guys I spoke to nobody was doing great....


Was out at 5:30 this morning at campground bay. Started heating up at 7. Caught fish but only about 10 keepers. 12" crappie and 9" gill were the highlights. I've was a solid 4" but a got the pucker factor when a guy behind me about 30' drilled a hole causing a stress crack. I heard it coming my way and watched it hit my hole. Pucker factor about 9.5. Was in my new flip top and packed her up while sitting down, flipped her open, and push myself over while still sitting in the sled. That was good for a chuckle.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Dyson92 said:


> Was out at 5:30 this morning at campground bay. Started heating up at 7. Caught fish but only about 10 keepers. 12" crappie and 9" gill were the highlights. I've was a solid 4" but a got the pucker factor when a guy behind me about 30' drilled a hole causing a stress crack. I heard it coming my way and watched it hit my hole. Pucker factor about 9.5. Was in my new flip top and packed her up while sitting down, flipped her open, and push myself over while still sitting in the sled. That was good for a chuckle.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Dyson92 said:


> Was out at 5:30 this morning at campground bay. Started heating up at 7. Caught fish but only about 10 keepers. 12" crappie and 9" gill were the highlights. I've was a solid 4" but a got the pucker factor when a guy behind me about 30' drilled a hole causing a stress crack. I heard it coming my way and watched it hit my hole. Pucker factor about 9.5. Was in my new flip top and packed her up while sitting down, flipped her open, and push myself over while still sitting in the sled. That was good for a chuckle.


Now that's funny... LOL.... We had to be fishing near each other.. I was in a Shappell dx3000 and my cousin was in a frabill Flip... We all have experienced that pucker factor at one time or another...


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Slow for me also. 17fow 1 keeper crappie 6 keeper perch.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nimmy C1 Saturday 1/23 with Dustin, John, Dan & Nathan. 7am-1pm Bite was very very slow. 14 small perch. Filleted 6. Largest was 9'. None of us even caught a bluegill. Enjoyable, but disappointing catch. 

Hitting East Res Sunday morning.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

IBJ, how were the weeds???


----------



## bukinut (Aug 12, 2013)

Sunday morning between the gas wells was 5 inches thick, but drilling a hole on that slick stuff was tougher than I thought. I only stayed out from 8:00 to 9:30. There were a lot of people out around the lake today. I fished in 17fow and 7fow, but didn't have any luck. It was great to finally get out, but the ice was singing and popping like crazy!


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Was in C5 campground, yesterday and didn't fair well at all.... My son and I went back again today and was surprisingly good... Even though we caught a lot of dinks again ... I did take some nice crappie and red ears home totaling 19... Got there at day break... The most surprising thing was that in all the years of my fishing (pushing 70) I have never been checked for my fishing license.. Today a game warden and police officer togather came up to my shanty and requested to see it.. They also checked my fish.. They were both very nice guys...


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

jmshar said:


> Was in C5 campground, yesterday and didn't fair well at all.... My son and I went back again today and was surprisingly good... Even though we caught a lot of dinks again ... I did take some nice crappie and red ears home totaling 19... Got there at day break... The most surprising thing was that in all the years of my fishing (pushing 70) I have never been checked for my fishing license.. Today a game warden and police officer togather came up to my shanty and requested to see it.. They also checked my fish.. They were both very nice guys...


Seen the warden yesterday morning drive by


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

ltroyer said:


> Seen the warden yesterday morning drive by


Like I said they were both very nice and really only doing their job.... For me its good seeing them out..


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

jmshar said:


> Was in C5 campground, yesterday and didn't fair well at all.... My son and I went back again today and was surprisingly good... Even though we caught a lot of dinks again ... I did take some nice crappie and red ears home totaling 19... Got there at day break... The most surprising thing was that in all the years of my fishing (pushing 70) I have never been checked for my fishing license.. Today a game warden and police officer togather came up to my shanty and requested to see it.. They also checked my fish.. They were both very nice guys...


They were at OSP today as well and checked us too first time I ever been checked glad to see them out and about


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Why is a police officer ob the ice checking fishing license ? Odd ?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Highway nazis...


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

lovin life said:


> Why is a police officer on the ice checking fishing license ? Odd ?


I'm sure it is a safety thing that they go together.......... always go on the ice with a buddy. 

Had a police officer 3 or 4 years back (in the NW of the state) tell me the ice was not good on a local upground reservoir because temp was over 40° that day and it would all be junk ice in a few minutes. Did have an inch or so of slush on top but i was standing on over 14" of ice that day and told him i could drive my car on here and be safe. His rebut was that he knew his stuff because he worked in Colorado before he moved here and did not want to come back later to rescue me. -!???!- Did not put up a fight because i assumed Barney Fife would haul me away in cuffs if he was brave enough to get out on the ice and put them on me.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Anybody on nimi today.or am i the only one to take work off to ice fish.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Lucky guy vib-E

Was there sat at campground must of caught 100+ Maybe 20 keepers.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good Report & Nice Pics Dustiin. Thanks for Posting.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

At c6 now.just got set up.ice 4 3/4 kinda sketchy lookin walking out


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

We're the two by the dam. About to move. Nothing but dink perch out here


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

randymcfishnsfun2 said:


> We're the two by the dam. About to move. Nothing but dink perch out here


Same here.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Put some minnows on...them dinks leave ya alone.lol.they did me anyway


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

I was the one In between VibE and Randy sitting on bucket. Nothing but dink perch for me. Can't keep the little guys off the line.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh forgot to mention nimis famous walleye eluded me this year too.maybe the last time i go to nimi ice this year.depending on weather;-)


----------

